# Mk 677



## Texan69 (Mar 15, 2019)

Started looking into MK 677 as a buddy of mine is gonna run a cycle of it. 
I have no experience with any substances of this type . 
Started researching but can’t find too much, was hoping to get some advice on a cycle. 

i was thinking about running the MK677 at 25mgs daily for 6 weeks alongside 600mg Test e. Looking to add some strength and do a lean bulk. But also wanting to try something different. 

I have read that this compound can increase blood sugar, does this put the user at risk of developing diabetes for a 6-8 weeks run? If so is there anything to help prevent it?

i also read conflicting reports of it affecting prolactin levels can anyone give more insight as to if this is true 

and lastly I read that it will not shut your my natural GH levels down is this true?

thank you guys In advance for any help. 
Most of what I found online seemed to be from sources so I’d rather get advice from guys on here who have used it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 15, 2019)

It will cause bad heartburn for most, sometimes the worst heartburn imaginable....
It will mess with your cholesterol levels, thyroid
It will add strength and mass, once off u will notice the difference quickly....


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 15, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> It will cause bad heartburn for most, sometimes the worst heartburn imaginable....
> It will mess with your cholesterol levels, thyroid
> It will add strength and mass, once off u will notice the difference quickly....



Feel like crap once you stop taking ? 
Will you bounce back quick? Is there a pct needed? and is it worth it in your opinion?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

Don't bother. Especially not on 600 test. You won't notice anything.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 15, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't bother. Especially not on 600 test. You won't notice anything.



Good to know thank you


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 16, 2019)

I ran it for six months and mk spiked my blood sugar so high that my doctor wanted to run an A1C on me, until I told him what I was taking.  Then he admonished me for taking that stuff, even though it is available through my TRT doctor...

Sadly, I experienced no joint/tendon repair or relief during those six months nor did I get any size gains.  The only positive that I did receive from MK was sleeping like a baby.  I have a prescription for a sleeping medication and take melatonin first, so that benefit of MK was totally useless to me.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 16, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Feel like crap once you stop taking ?
> Will you bounce back quick? Is there a pct needed? and is it worth it in your opinion?



I have a guy who use to use it that loved it but his Doc forced him to stop taking it, he took it for over 3 years.  Once he stopped he dropped 20 pounds pretty quickly.  For short term use your buddy should be fine...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 16, 2019)

I wonder why it would cause heart burn ? Is it what the solution is made with? Or a direct side of the mk677 (assuming it’s real) ...I’ve heard good things but never tried it I think it’s suppose to stimulate release if GH correct ?


----------



## Dr.who (Mar 17, 2019)

I have never tried it myself but sounds like a dbol effect.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 18, 2019)

Its capped, no solution.  Wont go into a solution unless its made with maybe paint thinner....



BiologicalChemist said:


> I wonder why it would cause heart burn ? Is it what the solution is made with? Or a direct side of the mk677 (assuming it’s real) ...I’ve heard good things but never tried it I think it’s suppose to stimulate release if GH correct ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 18, 2019)

pillarofbalance said:


> don't bother. Especially not on 600 test. You won't notice anything.




this>>>>>>


----------



## Unchosen-one (Mar 20, 2019)

Isn't this the stuff you can take before you growth plates close to grow?


----------

